# Paul Di Resta



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 29, 2017)

PDR is about to take the Williams F1 car out into qualifying, having no experience in the car at all, this due Massa falling  ill.

Could be interesting.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 29, 2017)

Now upon digging on the Net it transpires that PDR is the Williams reserve driver, not what the babbling commentator put across.


----------



## Robin (Jul 29, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Now upon digging on the Net it transpires that PDR is the Williams reserve driver, not what the babbling commentator put across.


According to my son, who works in the motor industry as an engine developer, and follows F1 closely, PDR hasn't actually driven the car before. He says that 'test drivers' do most of their work in simulators these days, so not quite as good as the real thing!
Also according to my son, he hasn't done badly ( well, he didn't come last anyway!)


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 29, 2017)

Robin said:


> According to my son, who works in the motor industry as an engine developer, and follows F1 closely, PDR hasn't actually driven the car before. He says that 'test drivers' do most of their work in simulators these days, so not quite as good as the real thing!
> Also according to my son, he hasn't done badly ( well, he didn't come last anyway!)


 
Given that PDR did very well.

Hope he goes well in the race.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 31, 2017)

Yesterday Mercedes gave a brilliant lesson in team management.

F1 is an ultra hard nosed cutthroat business, and often events off the track provide the interest. Mercedes now stand head and shoulders above all the others, and the same goes for Mr Hamilton, made a very refreshing change.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Yesterday Mercedes gave a brilliant lesson in team management.
> 
> F1 is an ultra hard nosed cutthroat business, and often events off the track provide the interest. Mercedes now stand head and shoulders above all the others, and the same goes for Mr Hamilton, made a very refreshing change.


Agreed  Although it was speculated whether Lewis would have moved over if it was Nico... Kimi wasn't too happy to have to sit behind Seb, was he? 

Good to see a good three-way driver's championship this year!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 31, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Agreed  Although it was speculated whether Lewis would have moved over if it was Nico... Kimi wasn't too happy to have to sit behind Seb, was he?
> 
> Good to see a good three-way driver's championship this year!



I rather think Mr Rosberg would have been obstructed a;ll the way to the line.


----------

